# برنامج لحساب زوايا المثلث بمعلومية أطوال اضلاعه الثلاثة



## المهندس رحم (1 مايو 2010)

:6::6::6: برنامج قمت بتصميمه خصيصا لمن يجدون صعوبة في حساب زوايا المثلث بعد قياس اطوال أضلاعه الثلاثة فهو برنامج يختصر الكثير من الجهد والوقت أرجو أن ينال استحسانكم :6::6::6:


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## المهندس رحم (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز السندباد المساحي
تسعدني دوما ردودك الرقيقة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ماجيك5 (2 مايو 2010)

ربنا يزيدك من العلم


----------



## المهندس رحم (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمرور تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابن فضلان (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي عمرك


----------



## hemaxplode (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

حلو اكتير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء على مروركم اللطيف
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

روعة


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المجهودات


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## baha3 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## وليد نماء (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله على مجهودك الراءع


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)

اتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رماح بدر (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## مهندس بركات (14 يونيو 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## montsr1980 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشور جدا للبرنامج
لكن ماهي القوانين لحساب زوايا المثلث غير متساوي الاضلاع


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الساحق الاول (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وبرنامجك لطيف جدا ومشكورة جهودك


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم أحبتي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك عدة قوانين لحساب مساحة المثلث يمكن الاطلاع عليها في أي كتاب رياضيات
مع تحياتي للاخ montst1980


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

افكار البرامج عندك حلوة وجيدة ولاكن البرمجة عندك فيها مشكلة البرنامج لا تعمل
ويوجد مشكة فى الفنش شكل البرنامج
ممكن نتعاون مع بعض انت الفكرة وانا العمل البرامج
يوجد عندى بعض البرامج
قمت بعرضها على موقع ابل والتكنولوجيا


----------



## ahmed elyamany (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يزيدك من العلم*


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdi86_06 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ خالد أبو مصطفى 
البرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب وفي بيئة الفيستا
اتمنى ان يكون بيننا تعاون من أجل التطوير وزيادة المعرفة
لكن كيف؟؟
انتظر الرد


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اشكر مروركم الجميل
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## taha bezza (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور احبتي
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود غندور (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## ajdyc (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا برنامج كثير ممتاز


----------



## eng_ahmed_hess (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 يناير 2011)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم على مرورك


----------



## فرات الناصري (15 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررر*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على المرور اللطيف
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج المهم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (18 يناير 2011)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## المهندس رحم (20 يناير 2011)

الشكر لكم أحبتي على المرور الرائع
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## mu7amad (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر السعيد امين (17 مايو 2011)

_افادك الله_


----------



## حسام عبد الله (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم احبتي اسعدني مروركم


----------



## falconsky2008 (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## نضال هديب (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## yassin_ma (18 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهند الجنابي (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لجهودك وعاشت ايدك


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 يونيو 2011)

اشكر مروركم وتعطيركم صفحتي بجميل ثنائكم


----------



## hama990 (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fageery (6 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## civil devel (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## adel104 (7 أغسطس 2011)

زادك الله بسطة في العلم


----------



## عمرو السباعى (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ااحمد حشاد (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من تكبد عناء الرد تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (25 يناير 2012)

thanxXxXx


----------



## engsaad84 (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور على البرنامج المفيد


----------



## RBSS5884 (12 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (12 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## ENGabody (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## المقترب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله جهدك اخونا م.رحم


----------



## mon11 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## falconsky2008 (5 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير ولو سمحت ياباشمهندس رحم لو فيه نفس البرنامج يعمل على الموبايل نظام أندرويد ولك خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 أبريل 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد56 (10 أبريل 2015)

احسنت يا هندسه ---- بارك الله فيك.


----------



## bilaltaha82 (18 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك

اذا كان متوفر لديك برامج resection &intersection
لاني احتاجه حاليا.

:11:


----------



## adel104 (19 أبريل 2015)

تفرحنا دائما مشاركاتك


----------

